# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλούβες εκτροφής παπαγάλων

## vag990

Αρκετοί από εσάς θα είχαν δει στο petbirds (εδώ) τις κλούβες που κατασκεύαζα.
Επιτέλους μπήκαν τα πρώτα πουλιά μέσα.
Μια σύντομη παρουσίαση πάλι....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[rainbow2:3sakv26w]Μπράβο Βαγγέλη ναι τη θυμήθηκα τη κλούβα που μας είχες δείξει ,πολύ ωραία έγινε.[/rainbow2:3sakv26w]

----------


## vag990

Κάπως έτσι φαίνεται τελειωμένη.
Φυσικά όταν τα βλέπεις όλα μαζί από κοντά είναι πολύ πιο όμορφα.

----------


## vag990

Ξέχασα την εικόνα  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vag990

Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 9 cockatiels μέσα και ο χώρος είναι υπεραρκετός. 
Θα παραμείνουν μόνο τα 6 βέβαια, όταν δω τα 3 ζευγάρια που θα ταιριάξουν.
Τα υπόλοιπα θα μπουν στις κλούβες που περιμένουν δίπλα να τις τελειώσω. 
Η δεύτερη είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη....

----------


## Niva2gr

Βαγγέλη, έγινε καταπληκτική!
Έχεις κάνει και πολύ καλή επιλογή σε πουλιά!

----------


## vag990

Οι φωλιές (3 τον αριθμό) θα τοποθετηθούν αργότερα, προς το τέλος Ιανουαρίου.
Αρχικά θέλω να συνηθίσουν τον χώρο,να δω πως θα ταιριάξουν και αν θα έχουμε τίποτα φασαρίες, αν και γνωρίζονται αρκετούς μήνες μιας και είχα τα κλουβιά τους πολύ κοντά μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## vag990

Σειρά έχουν τώρα τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά μιας και μου πήρε αρκετό χρόνο η κατασκευή αυτή.
Εχω ήδη παραγγείλει τις προσόψεις και κόβω τα ξύλα για να κατασκευάσω τις ζευγαρώστρες-κλουβιά για τα παραδείσια (να μην "φωνάζει" και ο Οδυσσέας  "fullyhappy" ), τις καρδερίνες και φυσικά την μεγάλη μου αγάπη τα καναρίνια.

Ασε που έχω και τη μπαλού σε ενδιαφέρουσα και περιμένω κουτάβια σε 3-4 εβδομάδες   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο Βαγγο,εσύ εκτελείς έργο!!!!!!!  ::   ::  
πως τα προλλαβαίνεις όλα ???? το λευκό κοκατιλ με τις καφε πινελιές πανέμορφο,αδυναμία μου!!!!!!
καλό κουράγιο και να σου πάνε όλα όπως τα έχεις προγραμματήσει!!!!!!!

----------


## fragos

Bαγγελη εινα καταπληκτικη!!!  ::  
τυχερα τα πουλακια!!!  ::

----------


## StaVr0sSS

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ
Bαγγελη τρομερη δουλεια..
Ringneck δεν θα βαλεις τελικα...?
Στην αλλη κλουβα τη πουλια εχεις στα μικρα κλουβια..?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οι κλουβες πολυ καλες!!!και με το καιρο φανταζομαι θα τις διακοσμησεις και θα γινουν υπεροχες!!!!

οσο για τα white face κοκατιλονια τα σπανε!!!
να τα χαιρεσε τα πουλακια σε αυτο το κατπαληκτηκο περιβαλλον που τους εχεις!!!
μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## vag990

Σας ευχαριστώ.
Τα ringnecks περιμένουν την σειρά τους. Οταν μπουν μέσα θα σας τα δείξω.
Στα κλουβιά που φαίνονται δίπλα είναι η κονούρα και τα παραδείσια.

----------


## fotis_k

Eκανες απιστευτη δουλεια.Ειναι καταπληκτικα ΟΛΑ!!

Μπραβο σου...εχεις υπολογισει το κοστος?

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Βαγγελη ειναι καταπληκτικες οι κλουβες σου!
Τα εξωτικα που λες θα τα εχεις σε μια απο αυτες ή σε ζευγαρωστρες? 
Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!  ::

----------


## vas

άξιος Βαγγέλη!!!!
Μπράβο σου!στο πρώτο ποστ,η τελευταία φωτο με το whiteface πάνω δεξιά,αυτό που είναι πιο κοντά στην κάμερα!

----------


## vag990

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω το red faced finches ζευγάρι, σε μια κλούβα με τα 6 cockatiels.
Αυστραλέζικα και τα δυο είδη, πολύ πιθανό να ταιριάξουν. Θα τους βάλω και μια μικρή φωλιά και ότι γίνει.

Οι ζευγαρώστρες θα είναι σαν την παρακάτω

----------


## vag990

Αναζητώ ταίρι για το blue faced μιας και είναι μονάχο του. Αν έχει κάποιος ένα θηλυκό θα με ενδιέφερε.

Οι ζευγαρώστρες θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να γίνονται ή μία κλούβα του 1,40 ή μία του 1,0μ και μία 0,40 ή μία 0,60 και μια 0,80 ή τέλος μία 0,60 και δύο 0,40.

Θα είναι πλήρως διαμορφώσιμες ως προς το μήκος.

----------


## vag990

Φώτη το κόστος είναι σχετικό. Τα υλικά για κάθε κλούβα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 300-350€.
Είναι κλούβες με διάσταση 2,40x1,90x1,10 και φιλοξενούν άνετα 6 πουλιά για αναπαραγωγή. Για διαμονή, μπορεί να φτάσει άνετα τα 12 πουλιά αυτού του μεγέθους.
Βέβαια δεν είχα κόστος εργατικών, μιας και έβαλα πολύ προσωπική εργασία και είχα και βοήθεια από δικούς μου μαστόρους (βασικά στην κατασκευή της βάσης)
Κατά τα άλλα, από το σοβάτισμα μέχρι την κατασκευή των φωλιών και από το πλέγμα μέχρι τα πλακάκια τα έκανα σχεδόν μόνος. Για αυτό και χρειάστηκα τόσο καιρό.... "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" 

Αν σκεφτείς ότι ένα κλουβί για μεγάλους παπαγάλους κάνει πάνω από 300€, τότε μπορώ να πώ ότι το κόστος δεν είναι μεγάλο. Βέβαια απαιτεί να έχεις κάποια εργαλεία και να "πιάνουν" τα χέρια σου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[rainbow2:t300fpri]Τώρα τι να πω ότι δεν ζηλεύω;Μπράβο σου.Ελπίζω ο χώρος να είναι επισκέψιμος αν βρεθούμε στα μέρη σου.Συγχαρητήρια.Άντε να βάλεις όλα τα πουλάκια και να μας τις παρουσιάσεις όλες μαζί.[/rainbow2:t300fpri]  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vag990

Σας χρωστάω τις φωλιές λοιπόν από τις κλούβες.

Στην μία φωλιά υπάρχουν ήδη τρια αυγά
Η συμβίωση αρκετών πουλιών τελικά κρίνεται επιτυχής, μιας και οι μικροτσακωμοί μεταξύ των αρσενικών είναι ελάχιστοι.
Βέβαια στη φωλιά κάθεται τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας το αρσενικό, σα να την προστατεύει, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κακό. Αλλωστε ο καλός πατέρας είναι πολύ 
σημαντικό στοιχείο στην ανατροφή των μικρών

----------


## vag990

Οι φωτό που λέγαμε...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βαγγέλη πάλι έγραψες πολύ μου αρέσει.Μπράβο.Έχεις τελειώσει με όλες;

----------


## angelfarm

τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!!!ειναι απιστευτα ωραια......κατι τετοιο ευελπιστω να κανω κι εγω οταν παω μονιμα στην νησο  μου.....την Λεσβο......ψαχνω εκτροφεις για να παρω παπαγαλους ,καναρινια ,υγειεις, σε μικρη ηληκια ,με κληρονομικη -γονιδιακη προδιαθεση ωδικοτητας,και φυσικα με ολα τα απαιτουμενα σχετικα πιστοποιητικα.......με ως αμεσο αποτελεσμα να εχω μια κλειστη καλη συλλογη.......................εαν ξερεις κατι πες μου σε παρακαλω(γιατι ψαχνω και τιποτα)αυριο θα παω αιγαλεω ,ελπιζω να βρω αυτο που ψαχνω.........................οι κλουβες για να επανελθω ειναι τελειες..........και εαν μενεις αθηνα υπαρχει δυνατοτητα εαν εχεις ρικ νεκ πρασινους ινδικους ή λουτινο κοκατιλ να παρω ενα ζευγος?μενω  στο π.ψυχικο συνορα γαλατσι........................ευχαρι  στω

----------


## vag990

Αγγελε μου συγνώμη, αλλά ούτε πουλάω ούτε χαρίζω πουλιά σε ανθρώπους που τα θεωρούν "άψυχα".
Σε παρακαλώ μην κάνουμε και το θέμα αυτό μπάχαλο.

----------


## angelfarm

δεν νομιζω οτι το να συζητας να αμφισβητεις να προληματιζεις και να προβληματιζεσαι ειναι μπαχαλο και απο μερος μου αυτο εκανα στο θεμα που αναφερεσαι ασχετα εαν καποιοι προσπαθουν να επιβαλλουν γνωμη με υποτιμησεις και κακαντρεχειες........το "αψυχα"δεν με κανει να μην δινω τον σεβασμο και την αγαπη για τα ζωα αλλα και για ολη την πλαση..............και αυτη η αγαπη μου δεν περιοριζεται σε λογους ..........αλλα σε εργα .!!ευχαριστω παρ'αυτα δια την απαντηση σου και τον χρονο σου........και παλι οπως σου εκφρασω τα μπραβο μου για τις κλουβες οι οποιες ειναι πολυ καλες....και καλες γεννες........ευχαριστω

----------


## vagelis76

Πολύ ωραίες κατασκευές συνονόματε!!!!!!!Τελικά όταν έχεις χώρο μπορείς να κάνεις "θαύματα"....να τα χαίρεσαι και να απολαμβάνεις τη συντροφιά τους!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα πολυ ωραια!!!καλες γεννες!!!

καποτε σου ειχα ταξει κοκατιλακι αν θυμασαι που δυστοιχος δεν μπορεσα να σου δωσω τελικα...αυτη τη στιγμη δεν χαριζω αλλα αν βρω καποιον που θελει ενα ζευγαρακι μπατζι σαν εσενα(με ΧΩΡΟ για να πετανε και με αγαπη και σωστη φροντιδα) θα χαιρομουν πολυ που θα ηξερα οτι περναν καλυτερα απο εμενα...οποτε σε περιπτωση που ειναι να αγορασεις μπατζακια...θα χαιρομουν να σου δωρισω!

----------


## vag990

Σε ευχαριστώ Αγγελε. 
Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε , και στην περίπτωσή μας όλα τα καλά χωράνε !!

Αντε να σας βάλω και μια φωτογραφία από το καινούργιο απόκτημα, μιας και ξέρω ότι είσαι και σκυλόφιλος   ::   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Πλακα κανεις???Τι μουριτσα ειναι αυτη???Ζωγραφια σκετη!!!Νσ σου ζησουν ολα Βαγγελη!!!
Εχεις κανει τελεια δουλεια!!!  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

βαγκελη...αν η φωλια στην 3η φωτο ειναι για κοκατιλ θα προτινα να καρφασεις ενα πιχακι κατα μηκος του δαπεδου τις φωλιας στην πλευρα που ανοιγη η πορτα...ωστε να μην πεφτουν πριονιδια οταν ανοιγεις για να δεις...γενικα θα ηταν καλο σαν προστατευτηκο...πιστευω...

----------


## vag990

Εχεις δίκιο. Είναι κάτι που θα προστεθεί   ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Βαγγέλη, υπέροχη σύνθεση! Άντε, με το καλό τώρα να βλέπουμε και τα μωρά σιγά-σιγά!

----------

